# Anyone have experience with Jim Riehl's ATV Sales?



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Still looking, still shopping. Has anyone dealt with this dealer? I know he's big in automobiles but I don't know their reputation with ATV's.

Big Mike


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

MiketheElder said:


> Still looking, still shopping. Has anyone dealt with this dealer? I know he's big in automobiles but I don't know their reputation with ATV's.
> 
> Big Mike


Mike, I do not know their sales reputation, however I used to order hard to find atv parts through them and they were always helpfull, fast and friendly. 

Another thing to keep in mind is do your research on the quad you want and buy yourself an tradintimes book(atv version) Dealers from all over the state advertise in there and will usually deliver to your door for free and often have better deals than the dealers in our area. You take care of everything over the phone and sign the papers when they deliver to you! I bought my quad in Gaylord.....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Riehls is actually a client of mine. They're kinda "new comers" to the ATV market. They are nice people, I'm not sure who runs the ATV Dept, but Larry the used car manager is a nice guy as well as Angela :corkysm55 . You might wanna call out to Nelsons Speed Shop in Greenville also,, Walleye Mike, turned me on to them, it was a 3 hr. drive to pick up my ATV but they were also $1000 cheaper than any where else.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Contacted reihls because they are a triton trailer dealer.....priced out a 6 X10 utility trailer....they were $900.00 higher than the other dealer in sterling heights!! :yikes: ....I have to believe like what shadow and Bonney said...look elsewhere for better deal...I went to Nicholsons in Ann Arbor for mine!....contact Walleye Mike and get his location also.....but shop around....At some store entrances like Kroger in GPC they have a free paper with orv,s trailers, 4-wheelers......also look at the site I gave you...and here is the tradin times.....www.traderonline.com


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Give Nelsons Speed Shop a call. They have Arctic Cat, Bombadier, Yamaha and Polarias. 616-754-9185. They are in Greenville. Take I-75 to M-57 and across to greenville. 2 1/2 hrs from this area.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

i got mine at nicholsons in ann arbor, they beat everyone by 150 bucks on my polaris & they brought it to me. sevice department is 2nd to none! i got exactly what i wanted when alot of places said they could not be had anymore. i looked around for a month and just kept going back to them, wasted alot of gas shopping around, guys would say on the phone ya come on down we'll hook you up, but it was always bull! Ask for Corey in sales he will take good care of you from start to finish.  my neighbor works for c&c sports in brighton{owner stiffed me on a job5 years ago}& she said to use nicholsons


----------

